# FF...FREE 230 Gallon Glass Tank...Brand New...never seen water



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes it is true, you get a free 230 Gallon Tank WHEN you purchase all of the following equipment...

I have a bunch of friends coming over next weekend to move this to my basement to set it up, however, to save myself having to buy a ton of beer and steaks, I am putting this back up for sale until Friday, May 27th, 2011 Midnight. This is a hell of deal for someone that is interested in buying everything new or near new...here is a list of what is included and NO I will not part this out...let me repeat...No I will not part this out...

All of this equipment is BRAND NEW...NEVER touched water unless noted

1- 230 Gallon Muster tank 72"L X 24"D X 31"H Completely drilled and plumbed for UV and two seperate closed loop systems with through glass bulkheads. This tank has never seen water!
2- Fluval FX-5's 1 Brand new in Box, one slightly used with brand new impeller
1-Aquatic Life 72" T5 Fixture featuring 4 10K bulbs, 2 6700 Bulbs and two color Enhancing bulbs with 8 LED Moonlights
2-250W Ebo Jager heaters...
1-Jehmco Heater controller with two outlets
1-36 Watt Coralife Turbo Twist UV sterilizer
25 feet of 1" nylon braided hose
350 pounds of various gravels
2-custom made overflow boxes (shown on DIY section of website)
1-OSI Spanish Galleon Ship Wreck Aquarium Ornament
1-large can of Colorbits fish food
Several pieces of Driftwood collected from Harrison Lake currently submerged in a bath tub of water
1- Custom built stand (still not completed) built out of 2" X 4"s to support tank.
1- API Mini freshwater test kit...brand new
1- API KH/GH Test kit...brand new

First $2500.00 takes it all. PM me if you are interested.

Like I said all of this is BRAND NEW unless otherwise stated...NEVER seen water, most in its original boxes...sorry dont have any pictures but you all know this hobby well enough to know what things look like when they are new!

Cheers and thanks for looking!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

lol dirty title post


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Thats *NOT *For Free!!!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

it sure is...BUT you gotta purchase the rest to go with it...marketing my friend...car dealers do it ALL the time!


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> it sure is...BUT you gotta purchase the rest to go with it...marketing my friend...car dealers do it ALL the time!


haha very smart. Ya those ads go ' FREE IPOD'

and then in small writing, ' when you sell us your SOULLLL'


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> First $2500.00 takes it all.


*NOT FREE!!!*

ps good luck with the sale....


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> it sure is...BUT you gotta purchase the rest to go with it...marketing my friend...car dealers do it ALL the time!


 Can you say "misleading advertising" boys and girls? Did the trick though. Got my attention.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

That was mean haha


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing misleading about it...you get the tank FREE...WHEN you buy the other stuff!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey I like your style, great marketing. It's done all the time folks.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

what is this? an infomercial? lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

kinda wish i had more than just my 1 bedroom apartment! 

sneaky ad, but well done! good luck


----------



## misteranswer (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll offer you $5000, if you include 1kg of 99.99% pure gold in your package. I'm paying above the asking price. You're pretty much ripping me off.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

1 KG of pure gold is 2.2 pounds which is actually 35.2 ounces...or 32.0833 troy ounces which gold is measured in...at todays market price that would be worth CAN$1471.95 per troy ounce or the equivalent of CAN$47,225.01...I think your offer is a little low...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job! Pretty soon we r gonna see tons of 'FF' posts on BCA. LOL


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just let this person sell their stuff... Goodluck with your sale!


----------



## misteranswer (Nov 17, 2010)

If that's the case, you're asking for too much for the following items.

2- Fluval FX-5's 1 Brand new in Box, one slightly used with brand new impeller
1-Aquatic Life 72" T5 Fixture featuring 4 10K bulbs, 2 6700 Bulbs and two color Enhancing bulbs with 8 LED Moonlights
2-250W Ebo Jager heaters...
1-Jehmco Heater controller with two outlets
1-36 Watt Coralife Turbo Twist UV sterilizer
25 feet of 1" nylon braided hose
350 pounds of various gravels
2-custom made overflow boxes (shown on DIY section of website)
1-OSI Spanish Galleon Ship Wreck Aquarium Ornament
1-large can of Colorbits fish food
Several pieces of Driftwood collected from Harrison Lake currently submerged in a bath tub of water
1- Custom built stand (still not completed) built out of 2" X 4"s to support tank.
1- API Mini freshwater test kit...brand new
1- API KH/GH Test kit...brand new


You should state a more realistic price for those items listed above.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the ad. Good luck with the sale


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Good luck with the Sale!!! I don't have a problem with Your Ad.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

misteranswer said:


> If that's the case, you're asking for too much for the following items.
> 
> 2- Fluval FX-5's 1 Brand new in Box, one slightly used with brand new impeller
> 1-Aquatic Life 72" T5 Fixture featuring 4 10K bulbs, 2 6700 Bulbs and two color Enhancing bulbs with 8 LED Moonlights
> ...


As in previous past, there has to be some smart ass that has to make an attempt to sabotage a sale...get a life pal, it is called marketing...maybe when you become a "senior member" you will understand what marketing is!

For your information, if you took the time to look all of this up on the internet, using reputable online dealers for their online prices, you would find that just the stuff listed here, not including a 230 gallon glass tank, totals over $2500.00 at the online retail level...and that does not account for the driftwood or the custom overflow boxes or bulkheads...so before you go beaking off and attempting to sabotage a sale, do your homework!


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

If the tank is free, that makes for some very expensive equipment


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishman21 said:


> If the tank is free, that makes for some very expensive equipment


Read above your own post...price all of that online...you will find it actually exceeds my asking price without the tank...the light alone is 750 bucks! Retail online pricing! and as I stated all of this stuff is brand new with the exception of 1 FX5 which is slightly used but has a new impeller...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

As a complete package, its a great deal. Good stuff is never cheap. Good luck with the sale Brad.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

if only bca had a Fail button !


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> Nothing misleading about it...


 LOL. You should run for prime minister.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Great price, great items! Good luck with the sale!


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

I see no issue with this price either, $2500.00 for what looks to be a COMPLETE/NEW 230G setup is NOT at all unreasonable! someone will enjoy this tank very much!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## Kambell (Mar 30, 2011)

Clownloachlover said:


> it sure is...BUT you gotta purchase the rest to go with it...marketing my friend...car dealers do it ALL the time!


If I were buying a car, I would be expecting something like this. However, I'm not. I thought this was friendly site, and wouldn't expect deceipt like this here. Doesn't matter much to me if the price is fair or not, the only reason people are even viewing this is the title. So ya, it worked, you suckered me in to look. Will have to think about looking at your posts in the future.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

This is in the Classified section Right??There's nothing wrong with the way Brad is trying to sell his stuff,It's a Brilliant way to do it.

Half the time people get sick of seeing fish tank for sale and a huge price, but this way it's out of the norm.

No deceit here, just good ole' marketing..

Good luck on the sale, I believe he's also got it on Craigslist this same way, hopefully it works out..

Cheers.
Rob..


----------



## Kambell (Mar 30, 2011)

Whatever gets you through your day man, and for his sake, I hope he does sell it. But you see, there is deceit in the title whether people want to admit it or not. You both say its marketing, and it is. But ask anyone in marketing, and they will tell you that marketing would not be nearly as successful without deceit. And I'll say it again, I would like to think people on a friendly site wouldn't go about things this way. But your entitled to your opinion. So good luck with your uh, erm, marketing/sale/give-away, or what ever you want to call it.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Great to see this thread is getting the attention a good deal deserves. Amazed at some of the responses though, I don't get it. So much for a friendly community exchanging information. Again, good luck with the sale!


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Not that I'm trying to create an argument with you, I'm not, but to me it sounds like your a little bit PO'd which I can not understand as to why you would be?
No matter to me heck I have 5 tanks so I'm really not looking for another one as my wife would kill me if I did bring home another one

I just found it clever in the way he is trying to sell his stuff that's all

And considering today I will be shelling out $4000 for my dog's surgury,Reading things like this is getting me through my day!!!

Take Care man..

Rob..


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I call dibs on the tank if someone just wants the equipment...
:lol: 

It seems the "junior members" have no sense of humor @ all.
Unbutton your shorts a lil bit & relax, this is more of a joke than someone trying to scam you.
You have to remember this gear is brand new, meaning never used.
Go ahead & buy all this stuff, & then come back here to brag that you spent more.
This is a great deal,whether you like the title or not.

You "juniors" are the type of ppl to think Roberto Luongo(member here) is actually Roberto himself.
I bet you guys PM him when you're not happy with the outcomes of our games too... Right...???...
Lighten up & enjoy the weather/last day of the long weekend.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Great to see this thread is getting the attention a good deal deserves. Amazed at some of the responses though, I don't get it. So much for a friendly community exchanging information. Again, good luck with the sale!


the 'friendly' moniker hasn't been especially true for over a year...

talk about having your ad derailed! Good luck with the sale - funny ad.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

K


Clownloachlover said:


> it sure is...BUT you gotta purchase the rest to go with it...marketing my friend...car dealers do it ALL the time!


So, if I buy your stuff, is coming with a new car included?

Free bump and good luck my friend!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the support from those of you that think this ad is clever and is in fact marketing.

To those of you who find it offensive or feel it is a scam, I challenge you to price this all out online, through a reputable supplier and see what your total is...I guarantee you it will be higher than what I am asking...even rastapus who is a supplier to this hobby feels it is a great deal.

And for you junior members out there that think this is a rip off...life lesson here...if you go buy something and it is 70-80% off the asking price or includes free financing or zero percent interest, look in the mirror and make the "L" sign with your fingers and put them up to your forehead, you have just fallen victim to the oldest trick in the book that businesses use to get people to buy stuff. Do you really think retailers can afford to offer 70-80% off an item all the time and still stay in business...not likely....free financing...never happens, they just add the charges into the price of the goods you are buying without you knowing and lastly...zero percent interest...ya funny stuff, once again the interest charges are built into the item you are buying or you actually pay more through added term financing. If you would like to learn more about these wonderful "marketing" practices, spend a few years at a university and take a few courses and you will understand what the term "marketing" truly means.

Once again thanks to my supporters, the ad did what it was intended to do, however given the response, I will happily pay for my moving team next weekend and I will keep the tank, set it up and my family and I will once again enjoy this hobby we enjoyed together for so many years in the past.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

If it was a good deal, it would have sold. Enough said.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

and you are the authority on good deals...


----------

